# CA Cichlid Personality Questionaire for anyone to take part



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Write down the Cichlid that best fits into the specific personality type, based on your experience.*

*1) Attention seeker/Sensitive:

2) Tough guy:

3) Careless:

4) Laid back:

5) Peace-maker:

6) Peaceful:

7) Pure evil:

8) Selfish:

9) Easily stressed:

10) Adaptable:

11) Friendly:

12) Confident*

I think that is enough. Since I made this questionaire I will answer them too.

1) Attention seeker/Sensitive: Oscars (Always see them sulking in the corner often)

2) Tough guy: Jack Dempsey (Used to float in the middle of tank looking macho, while his former tank-mates were battling for territory, knew he was king and could wipe out his Malawi friends if he wanted to.

3) Careless: Texas (Carpintis)

4) Laid back: Texas (Carpintis, fishing debris out of my tank, moving rocks around and he swims around my hands and trys to bite my net)

5) Peace-maker: Jack Dempsey (Breaks up fights often)

6) Peaceful: Uaru (Never seen one aggressive at all)

7) Pure evil: Red Devil (Never had one, but never heard of a peaceful one nice one)

8) Selfish: Oscars (Stealing all the food from fellow occupants)

9) Easily stressed: Black Nasty (Haitiensis, cannot have tank-mates other-wise die of bloat)

10) Adaptable: Jack Dempsey (To water conditions)

11) Friendly: Jack Dempsey (Once protected a small ill Jewel Cichlid and took him pieces of food and allowed him to shelter next to him)

12) Confident: Texas (My Carpintis, nothing is out of his limit, will challenge my hand when I do maintenence on my tank) lol

*Hope you get the time to take part.*

*Thanks *


----------



## jacktexas (Oct 3, 2010)

1) Attention seeker/Sensitive: def agree with oscars

2) Tough guy: maneguenses are tough guys my tex was tough as well

3) Careless: my black belt was

4) Laid back: firemouth seemed that way

5) Peace-maker: my pleco doesn't like fights then jack dempsey

6) Peaceful: i haven't yet had a peaceful cichlid but the closest seemed to be my salvini

7) Pure evil: I know this is an african cichlid, but buttikoferi's are shear evil my tri mac was pretty evil though

Cool Selfish: oscars are always hungry they will poop to eat more

9) Easily stressed: electric blue jack dempseys at a smaller size

10) Adaptable: Convicts i would say

11) Friendly: my flowerhorn was mean at times but liked me touching his hump

12) Confident: my green terror seemed really confident


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

1) Attention seeker/Sensitive: Tie between my Blood Parrot and my Oscar, but the BP would watch TV with me....

2) Tough guy: definitely gotta say the managuense

3) Careless: Texas

4) Laid back: My firemouth is the most passive one i've ever seen, he is basically a community fish

5) Peace-maker: My oscar - when the silver dollars take his food he puts them in their place

6) Peaceful: My firemouth - community fish worthy

7) Pure evil: I'd have to say red devils, though a flowerhorn (though it's a hybrid, it's still pretty **** evil)

8 ) Selfish: My blood parrot - claimed the whole tank for himself and beat my 8" featherfin catfish to a pulp (and the BP was only 4.5")

9) Easily stressed: Blue rams

10) Adaptable: Agreed - convicts

11) Friendly: My pike - he would wait in the top corner for me to come and feed him

12) Confident: My BP was afraid of nobody


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

Nobody else wants to take part!?


----------



## scubasteveRFC (May 28, 2010)

Cant be botherd writing full list. My texas is pretty tough, chases others around. My jag was pretty solid, other fish didnt mess with it. My pike destroyed all smaller fish. Green terrors have loads of character. Aggressive sometimes chilled others. My blue acara is really passive. Firemouths were aggressive with convicts of the same size, howeve no1 I know who had firemouths last. *** got a dempsy who is quiet but is really slow growing. Columbian tetra go great with all cichlids *** kept apart from jags and pikes


----------



## scubasteveRFC (May 28, 2010)

Actually similar 2 ur dempsey and jewel cichlid story my jag used 2 look after my blue acara, an unlikely pair of pals, every other fish debo'd the acara. I havent got that jag now and the acara gets bullied.


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

1) Attention seeker/Sensitive: green severum female. always at the glass when she sees me

2) Tough guy: 10 inch jd male. absolutely fearless

3) Careless: cons. they fight with anything that swims

4) Laid back: clown loach

5) Peace-maker: jd male. breaks up fights

6) Peaceful: nics

7) Pure evil: synodontis eupterus

Selfish: green terror male. he hits the surface so hard at feeding time that i always get wet

9) Easily stressed: jewels

10) Adaptable: spilurus and jewels

11) Friendly: bolivian rams

12) Confident: male jd. he wont even move out of the way when i vacuum the tank


----------



## xxskynxx (Nov 5, 2010)

I added one too just thought it should be mentioned. I have not had that many cichlids yet but from what I have had these are the answers.

1) Attention seeker/Sensitive: My angel Elvis. He is an altium and whenever he sees me he starts wagging his tail. My female angel often gets but hurt if she is desturbed. They both seem to get upset at the other fish easily.

2) Tough guy: I had an Oscar that was very deffensive when he got to know you. When he did not recognize you he would lie on his side.

3) Careless: My Oscar was a very messy eater and did not care what he ate as long as it fit in his mouth. Although he would not touch chicken livers.

4) Laid back: Juripari's they seem to not care what is in the tank with them. They go about their gravel sifting but also defend if necissary.

5) Peace-maker:My Uaru was also the peace maker. When other fish were lip locking he would follow them around at a distance with a look that said "Ok come on stop fighting."

6) Peaceful:Uaru Agustus was so peacefull he often missed out on feeding time because he was nervous about the slightest activity. I had to drop food right infront of him for him to go for it.

7) Pure evil: Female Kribensis. The one I have is an out right devil. I think she has small fish syndrome where she thinks she is a huge fish when she is only 2 inches long.

Cool Selfish: My female Convict. I had he in the 55 and she would just chase everyone around trying to claim every decoration as her own. The juriparis put a quick stop to that.

9) Easily stressed: Believe it or not. Plecos, I have had the worst problem with them no matter what I do they get picked on and die from stress.

10) Adaptable: Convicts by far.

11) Friendly: Elvis again, Altium angel. He will flash his colors wag his tail and beg for food. He will also come right up to the tank and stare at whoever is watching him.

12) Confident: Jaguar's I had one named ambrose that no matter what happened he was always just chilling in the open.

13) The most intelligent: It is a tie with this one. My juriparis are extreemely intellegent. They will form a box around fish I am trying to catch with the net and move just in time to confuse that fish and allow me to catch it. I had my male convict trained to come to the front of the tank by whistling at him and calling aires. Third was the jaguar he would sit right under the parrot fish during feeding time once the food hit the water he would move so fast that the parrot fish wouldn't know what happened.


----------



## TUCCI (5 mo ago)

Awesome read….even though it’s been over a decade, this thread is very useful.


----------

